# Finishing a Pizza oven door



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a finish for a pizza oven door.The finish has to be able to take some heat and not out gas any toxic fumes.I was thinking mineral oil or a water based stain.Any feedback would be nice thanks Scott


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

A wood door for a pizza oven!? Is this in a commercial pizza place? Is this ok with the fire marshall and the business insurance carrier?

In my college days I did the baking at a pizza joint and can't imagine a wood door lasting very long in the heat.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I had an earth oven once. It had a wood door to start with. I would soak it in water before use. I later built a clay door and had better luck though it was much heavier.
Did you build the oven or just the door?


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

SASMITH both.The door was made entirely by my self and the oven was built by my neighbor and myself.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Remove the door, you dont need it.

Plus NO finish will last in this heat.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Stevenh The door is to hold the heat in for baking the next day.We have been using a door made of plywood for years and we do need it Mineral oil is my answer.The door has a steel reflector and stove gasket mounted to a sacrificial piece of plywood the door will last for years.


----------



## michelevit (Oct 4, 2010)

I think a wooden door needs to be water soaked to have any sort of life.

My brick oven will keep at 400 for several days with a steel door. A non water soaked wooden door will quickly burn.

I think the best option is to have two doors, an ornamental decorative one for cold ovens for show and to keep critters out and a functional door for heat retention.


----------

